# Stocking list for a new 46 gallon bow



## NC Frank

I believe I will finally be setting up the new tank this weekend (and will be asking some questions in a build thread).

I am starting to think about a stock list for the 46 gallon. I believe that I can cheat a bit and introduce one or two smaller specimens that would eventually outgrow the tank as we will be moving in 6 to 9 months and I already have a drilled 125 gallon tank and stand that I will be picking up the necessary equipment for over the next few months. There will be some soft corals (mostly mushrooms).

No fish will be introduced to the tank until early January at the earliest. I would imagine that I could stock 6 or 7 small fish.

Definite Stock List:

2 False Perc clowns (may substitute with other clowns)
1 Diamond Goby

Probable stock list
1 6 line wrasse or similar

Possible tank mates
1 Flame or coral beauty angelfish
1 either small yellow or blue hippo tang (if possible - I may opt until I am ready to setup the 125).
1 purple firefish
1 royal gramma
1 small damsel 
X pajama cardinals

Other suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## wake49

NC Frank said:


> I believe I will finally be setting up the new tank this weekend (and will be asking some questions in a build thread).
> 
> No fish will be introduced to the tank until early January at the earliest. I would imagine that I could stock 6 or 7 small fish.
> 
> Definite Stock List:
> 
> 2 False Perc clowns (may substitute with other clowns)
> 1 Diamond Goby
> 
> Probable stock list
> 1 6 line wrasse or similar
> 
> Possible tank mates
> 1 Flame or coral beauty angelfish
> 1 either small yellow or blue hippo tang (if possible - I may opt until I am ready to setup the 125).
> 1 purple firefish
> 1 royal gramma
> 1 small damsel
> X pajama cardinals
> 
> Other suggestions would be appreciated


The false Percs are a good choice, also True Percs (that's what I have) are a great addition. I also have a variation of the Diamond Goby, my LFS called it a "Velentia Goby". Very haPpy with that fish.

About the 6-line. Very nice looking fish, but VERY aggressive. I had one in a 46 bow that chased multiple fish right out of the tank. Much better suited for a larger tank to establish its territory.

The Flame or coral beauty Angel should be fine; be cautious if you are planning corals, because they can nip at polyps.

Firefish and Gramma are fine. Damsels can also be mean fish, so be aware. The PJ Cardinals are a good addition, I personally prefer the Bangaii Cardinal.

Wait for the 125 to put the Tangs in. They grow to about 75% of their adult size in the first year. These small quarters can be compromise the fish's immune system and inhibit their growth. They are better off in a larger tank from the start.


----------



## NC Frank

Thanks Wake... new stock list. I am leaning towards the Bangaii cardinals now. Took the tang off the list until I can setup the 125 (will put one yellow and one hippo when the 125 is established). I will also hold off on the 6 line wrasse until the larger tank is established.

Definite Stock List:

2 False Perc clowns (may substitute with other clowns)
1 Flame or coral beauty angelfish
1 Diamond Goby


Possible tank mates

1 purple firefish
1 royal gramma
1 small damsel 
Bangaii cardinals
1 yellow watchman goby


Other suggestions would be appreciated. What do you guys think of a smaller hawkfish or will this be an issue with the gobies? A flame hawk would have to be the last fish added I would imagine and I would have to stay away from smaller shrimp. Don't know if I want to chance it though.


----------



## wake49

The Long-Nose Hawkfish is also a nice looking fish, but yeah, can be a nuisance to shrimp and the such.

There are a whole lot of wrasses that would work in a 46 gallon. Look up the Mystery Wrasse, Flasher Wrasse or Fairy Wrasse. Also check out Blue Reef Chromis, and Psuedochromis, Dottybacks...


----------



## willieturnip

Have you seen a Potters Angelfish? Marvelous things and a bit less cliche than a flame angel.

What about a Red Stripe Angelfish?

Both are pygmy angels and "reef safe with caution" whatever that means.


----------



## Pasfur

The Red Stripe Angel is more commonly sold as the Eibli's Angel, or Centropyge eibli. It is a wonderful beginners fish and very personable for a Centropyge species.


----------



## NC Frank

I like the red stripe angelfish. I may go with that over the other two.

I need some sort of center piece fish. I was going to put a hippo tang in the tank but decided to wait until the 125 is setup and running after I move.


----------



## NC Frank

Current Stock list:
1 false perc clown
1 black false perc clown

About to be added:
1 Diamond Goby - currently in QT

I think the next fish I want to add is a clown fairy wrasse. I have my eyes on one that is eating like a champ at the local LFS. I will not bring him home until the diamond goby is added. Anybody think that this particular wrasse would be a good addition?


----------



## terryap

I think it is an excellent addition, pasfur recommened it to me, gorgeous little fish, unfortunately they aren't popular here.....but I can get a flasher wrasse at a decent price, but they are not as colorful, but some wrasse require a large aquarium...what type are you looking at?


----------



## NC Frank

terryap said:


> I think it is an excellent addition, pasfur recommened it to me, gorgeous little fish, unfortunately they aren't popular here.....but I can get a flasher wrasse at a decent price, but they are not as colorful, but some wrasse require a large aquarium...what type are you looking at?


A Clown Fairy Wrasse. They have a seemingly healthy one at my LFS that I am having them hold while I do some research and get the Pasfur seal of approval. :-D


----------



## terryap

what a gorgeous fish!!!! not sure about this species though, but MAN it's beautiful


----------



## Pasfur

Great fish, but they are jumpers! Be sure to have a tight fitting lid.


----------



## NC Frank

Ok. Mandarin is out until I have a much bigger tank. I planned on waiting a year but 46 seems to be about 1/3rd what I would consider the minimum tank size.

Current stocking list:

1 False Perc CLown
1 Black False Perc Clown
1 Diamond Watchman Goby

I am now at a loss as to what to add.

How many chromis can I get away with?
Which wrasse should I look at?
1 Eibli angelfish
Is a royal gramma to aggresive or should I opt for a bicolor psuedochromis?

What is the total number of fish that I can keep in the 46? I know my stocking options are limited.


----------



## Pasfur

NC Frank said:


> Is a royal gramma to aggresive or should I opt for a bicolor psuedochromis?
> What is the total number of fish that I can keep in the 46?


The BiColor pseudochromis is MUCH more aggressive than a Royal Gramma. Pitt Bull vs. Poodle.

When it comes to total fish the issue is more dependant upon the aquascapping and exact fish choices. As a rule of thumb, think 4 to 8 fish. But again, how many are open water vs. rock dwelling will greatly impact this number.


----------



## NC Frank

I am really at a loss of what to add next.

Current stock:
2 false percs
1 diamond goby

What do you guys recommend that will stay fairly peaceful and will somewhat reef safe?

The only non reed safe fish I want to add is a Eibli angel.


----------



## Pasfur

The possibilities are endless. You might find this site helpful:
Fish Index

Anthias, Baslets, Blennies, Cardinals, Gobies, Hawkfish, Dottybacks, Fairy or Flasher Wrasses.

This is rather large selection. Just browse around and see what you can find. Personally, I think an Exquisite Fairy Wrasse would really complete the tank.


----------



## NC Frank

Decided the next fish into the tank will be 3 small green/blue chromis, a small yellow watchman goby and a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## NC Frank

NC Frank said:


> Decided the next fish into the tank will be 3 small green/blue chromis, a small yellow watchman goby and a cleaner shrimp.


After day 1 one of the chromis died. It is now day 10 and the remaining 2 chromis, the shrimp and the yellow watchman is doing well. How many days should I QT for?


----------



## Pasfur

I would Q for 3 weeks, if everything goes perfect.


----------



## NC Frank

Current stocking list:

2 false perc clowns
1 diamond watchman
9 scarlet hermits
1 emerald crab
10 blue legged hermits

In QT - to be added next weekend:
2 Blue Green Chromis
1 Yellow Watchman Goby
1 Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp

How close am I to getting fully stocked?

Do I still have enough room for a wrasse or royal gramma AND a small angel? Should I be looking to add more chromis because I thought they would do better in larger groups (started with 3 but one didn't make it through the first night in QT).


----------



## Pasfur

I think you are approaching your limit, but you aren't there yet. A big key is going to be how the Clowns behave when the Chromis & Yellow Watchman are added. Do the Clowns ignore them, or show signs of establishing the entire tank as their territory? Assuming that the Clowns ignore the new livestock, then I think you have room to add both a Royal Gramma and a Flame or Cherub Angel.

I would personally not add more Chromis. I would have immediately purchased a replacement and Q'd them all together, but at this point we can't turn back the clock, so I would personally just ignore the situation. Honestly, 3 would probably not be enough to establish a good school anyhow, and aggression was bound to occur at some point. Hopefully having 2 will cause them to pair off, which might be your best shot.


----------



## NC Frank

Pasfur said:


> I think you are approaching your limit, but you aren't there yet. A big key is going to be how the Clowns behave when the Chromis & Yellow Watchman are added. Do the Clowns ignore them, or show signs of establishing the entire tank as their territory? Assuming that the Clowns ignore the new livestock, then I think you have room to add both a Royal Gramma and a Flame or Cherub Angel.
> 
> I would personally not add more Chromis. I would have immediately purchased a replacement and Q'd them all together, but at this point we can't turn back the clock, so I would personally just ignore the situation. Honestly, 3 would probably not be enough to establish a good school anyhow, and aggression was bound to occur at some point. Hopefully having 2 will cause them to pair off, which might be your best shot.


I actually felt that bullying contributed to the first chromis death. There was a little aggression when I first put them in the QT and my wife told me when I found him dead that the she noticed the other chromis were picking on him. I assumed they might have been picking on a weak or sick fish but he was certainly visibly beat up when I removed him. 

Any other interesting livestock I can put in this tank? I love the cleaner shrimp so far.


----------



## NC Frank

After 19 days in QT I dripped the 3 fish and shrimp for 2 hours and added them to my display. Going to keep my QT tank empty for a week or so to ensure everybody is doing good and then I am going to get my final fish. Am still at a loss as to what I am going to get but I do like my fish so far. 

Any suggestions for another interesting shrimp? We love the skunk cleaner... they are sooo fun to watch.


----------

